# Which is the most intellectual type?



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd say INTJ.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd say INTJs, too. But the REAL ones on this forum. Like the ones who were INTJ before they even knew what INTJ was.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

INTP :tongue:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I'd say INTJs, too. But the REAL ones on this forum. Like the ones who were INTJ before they even knew what INTJ was.


So, just how many 'fakers' do we have?
When I first read the profile of an INTJ, I and those who knew me were amazed at how much it resembled me.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

What do you mean by "intellectual"?


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> So, just how many 'fakers' do we have?


Too many, it seems. Same with most types though, especially when it comes to N's.
As for intellectuals, depends on how you define it, I guess. (EDIT: Op, the poster above me got to it first! Kudos.)


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> So, just how many 'fakers' do we have?
> When I first read the profile of an INTJ, I and those who knew me were amazed at how much it resembled me.


Well I am not sure about actual numbers, but I can say it's pretty easy to tell the real ones if you want to know. It's usually NOT the ones looking for negative attention. And it is NOT the ones worried so much about what other's think of them. But you probably know this. 

The other way I know, is that they are usually the ones helping me with my homework. I love the way they answer my questions and give me drawn out responses. This is the way they let me know they care :wink:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

INTP, if we're generalizing. 

I've known too many rather shallow INTJs who I would not classify as "intellectual".


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Einstein was an INTP.
PROOF'D.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Azrael said:


> Einstein was an INTP.
> PROOF'D.


One man, regardless of who he was or how smart he was, is not representative of an entire category.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> One man, regardless of who he was or how smart he was, is not representative of an entire category.


Someone is jealous they don't have Enstein.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

INTPs have a huge advantage over everyone else, with INTJs a distant second. ENTPs and ENTJs usually do a better job concealing their inner nerd.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> Someone is jealous they don't have Enstein.


Are you implying that I, as an INTJ, feel envy towards the INTPs because they have the man whom is generally regarded as being one of the smartest of the 20th century?
What, pray tell, was William James Sidis or Johann Wolfgang von Goethe? They were each of them far superior in intellect that was Einstein.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> One man, regardless of who he was or how smart he was, is not representative of an entire category.


Do we have to stack famous INTP geniuses against famous INTJ geniuses?

Of course it doesn't help that some of them show up on both lists :/


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Type elitism is fun :wink:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Molock said:


> Type elitism is fun :wink:


INTJs are superior.
MBTI truths
Hitler (typed as INTJ) - Upon reading his psychological profile from the OSS, it becomes clear that he is an INTJ (and not ENFJ or any other sort of feeler/idealist!). When Hitler was not giving speeches he tended to be untalkative; in fact, he could be silent for long periods of time. He also didn't attend many parties and usually worked alone. As an intuitor, he was completely obsessed with an unrealistic vision of the world. As a thinker, he prided himself on his firmness and brutality. Judger is obvious.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> INTJs are superior.
> MBTI truths
> .





> ISFP is considered the kindest type.


I feel I can be, very mean.

Anyway, intelligence is subjective.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I was joking about Einstein, obviously.:dry:
BUT, I can't understand how J would serve an "intellectual" better than P.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Hitler? Bah! We've got the Olsen twins!


----------



## vince9950 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry fellow INTJs, but my vote goes to INTPs, ENTPs, INFJs, and ENTPs. Kind of a broad range, but they're all intellectuals in their own ways!


----------

